# Dolan wants Kobe



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Just heard on Sportscenter Dolan was asked what players interest him most on the free agent market and he said he'd like to get Kobe Bryant. He said he didn't know Isiah Thomas's plans but he thought he could get him. He also went on to mention names like Tracy McGrady and Phil Jackson. These are all ridiculous ideas that will 99.9% not happen but it's good to know that the owner is thinking about these guys when Layden was offering trades for Eisley and Anderson. We are thinking big but we most likely wont get any of these guys. I hope that .1% proves me wrong though.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Amen brother.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I want a sold gold rocket car. Powered by Hyrdrogen fuel cells.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

layden was tryna trade Kurt for Bosh and other lopsided trades nobody would do. then when all else failed he would trade a first rounder for a crappy role player

i want a new car, and i would love a Shandon for Kobe deal. Yeah no chances that happens.

then again, who thought we could get Stephon Marbury with the scrubs we had in the begining of the year


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Dolan seems like a huge retard. The tone I'm picking up from various articles makes him seem like a capricious doofus. Is it really so?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kobe's contract is up at the end of the year. So is McGrady's. IDK about Kobe but I don't think there is ANY way that T-Mac stays in Orlando, but like we really have the space to get him under the cap. Both are going to Utah!  :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

I WANT COOKIE


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Dolan seems like a huge retard. The tone I'm picking up from various articles makes him seem like a capricious doofus. Is it really so?


Yes.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

What would any team take back in a S & T that did not include Steph? Kurt Thomas for any of those big names??? You guys are gonna be stuck for a while with this roster.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

looks like dolan started drinking again...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> looks like dolan started drinking again...


For real. Dolan isn't getting Kobe.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> Kobe's contract is up at the end of the year. So is McGrady's. IDK about Kobe but I don't think there is ANY way that T-Mac stays in Orlando, but like we really have the space to get him under the cap. Both are going to Utah!  :laugh: :grinning:


McGrady's contract is until the end of 04-05 season...after that he's a FA. If Magic have a horrible season this year, I can see T-mac leave or be traded. If so, I hope T-mac ends up in NYK b/c its my birthstate and one of my favorite teams T-mac loves NY..When I was up there..I heard him on the radio praising NY.haha.

Imagine if Kobe is still a laker in LA w/ Shaq...and they play NYK w/ T-mac...haha..that'd be an awesome rivalry:yes:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> McGrady's contract is until the end of 04-05 season...after that he's a FA. If Magic have a horrible season this year, I can see T-mac leave or be traded. If so, I hope T-mac ends up in NYK b/c its my birthstate and one of my favorite teams T-mac loves NY..When I was up there..I heard him on the radio praising NY.haha.
> ...


Yeah, because we really have someone to defend Shaq in the paint. Sweetney? Thomas? Harrington? Mohammad? Mutumbo? Trybansky? Yeah, I think not. Shaq will bowl over them like none other, and in order to get him we'd have to get rid of Houston, and, unless some team signs Scott Layden to be their GM, there is no way anybody is going to want to take on his outlandish piece-of-crap contract.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

If Tracy says he is leaving the Magic without compensation, he could force a trade.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Why wouldn't you be interested in Kobe? Isn't that the default?



I will be simply amazed, SIMPLY AMAZED if the Knicks put a package together dealing for Kobe Bryant, while not getting rid of Stephon Marbury. People are mentioning Allan Houston....give me a break. Allan Houston and 5 first round picks maybe for Kobe, but his contract is so bad that it's hard to imagine the Lakers desperately taking that trade. I mean, Shaq and Allan Houston? Those guys together are pretty much above the salary cap, so if the Lakers really want Allan Houston, they can forget winning any other championships, and they can forget about ever acquiring a good player in FA (Unless there is more desperate Malones and Paytons).



So basically, I'll have to see it to believe it. 



Great player available + Large market city = Rumors


----------



## marcus_camby (Feb 28, 2004)

*i don't like kobe*

i don't like kobe to be a knicks's player....

i prefer to get than money getting a good center and a good sg, not only with kobe


----------

